# [Aporte] Probador de bobinas, yugos, flyback, etc.



## el-rey-julien (Sep 29, 2013)

les dejo este instrumento ,sirve para medir yugos de tv y bobinas en general 
usa unos pocos componentes,
hay dos documentos con dos esquemas distintos
saludos

PD:
 cuando pueda les dejo el pcb


----------



## dmc (Oct 9, 2013)

Yo hice el de Bob Parker (el 2º) para flyback y vertical anda muy bien, en transformadores comunes y fuente swicht no tanto, en bobinas para automotor y motorcycle no tiene sensibilidad, justamente estaba buscando un probador para este tipo de elementos (bobinas), tendría que probar el 1º, pero es prácticamente igual, pero hay que probarlo, en unos días si Dios quiere, lo hare, y les comentaré.

Les dejo un PDF con el pcb en escala 1:1 listo para serigrafía que utilice, si es por método de la planchita tenes que invertir. Controla que cuando imprimas el pdf esta tildada la opción mantener tamaño original.

Cómo dije para flyback y etapa vertical anda muy bien.


----------



## capacitor12uF (Jun 21, 2014)

Tutorial fácil Probador de Flyback y yugo otros también usar plasma LCD transformador solo tensión etc etc ...
se llama solo alta tensión transformador LOPT/FBT TEST SMPS transformer hace desde 1998 16 años muy bueno

* Ningún LED encendido: Bobina en corto.
* LED\'s verdes encendidos: Bobina en buen estado
* LED\'s amarillos encendidos: Zona de incertidumbre
* LED\'s rojos encendidos: Corto Parcial















*Yugo*






todo el mundo saludo mexico te ayudar reparaciones tv flyback


----------



## telesur (Oct 14, 2016)

cual de los dos funciona yo arme  numero 2 y no funciona me prende los led los 3 rojos y un amarillo cuando enciendo tiene todos los componentes de buena calidad


----------



## dmc (Oct 16, 2016)

El circuito a que te refieres es el de Bob Parker (k7205)? Por lo menos yo hice varios y me resulto bueno para algunas cosas (flyback y etapa vertical de monitores o tv) pero para otras no (transformadores de fuentes conmutadas, bobinas de automotor, etc). 
Se que suena obvio pero ¿has controlado que  las pistas no estén en corto y los semiconductores bien polarizados y que el transistor sea un PNP  (BC 327) y que las soldaduras sean buenas? 
Lo ideal sería que subas unas imágenes del impreso que hiciste, de ambas caras.


----------



## savad (Sep 16, 2018)

Reparando una fuente conmutada que estaba totalmente muerta de una PC sin tener el diagráma disponible , me encontré con el problema de como probar el transformador. Un multimetro me sirvio para identificar las bobinas,
pero no me para ver si el transformador estaba bien sin cortos internos.
Buscando en el internet encontré los siguientes equipos (pdfs anexos), y aunque el B lueRing Tester aún esta a la venta como kit ... su precio me parecio excesivo ...ya que cuesta más que la fuente en questión. El circuito es una versión del  de Bob Parker FBT/LOPT k7205 que ya no lo hacen.
Asi que me dedique una tarde a hacer el diagrama y PCB usando el software gratis de expressPCB, y arme el circuito
que trabaja bastante bien me detecto un secundario dañado, por lo que desarme el transformador y lo re-embobine.
Despues de ello, tambien encontre un diodo rectificador dañado así como tres caps.

Les dejo los archivos de la tarjeta en el archivo ZIP ... expressPCB. por si alguien lo qiere duplicar y posiblemente mejorar.


----------



## tonni v (Jun 24, 2020)

Hola colegas,
les comento que armare el circuito y tengo los componentes,
pero tenga la duda con respecto a los capacitores MKT de que material son???,
debido a que en mi localidad me vendieron unos de papel y nose si estos van a 
funcionar correctamente, según la foto deben ser unos amarillos no como me 
los que me vendieron.
dr


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 25, 2020)

capacitores MKT - Google Search


----------



## mcrven (Jun 25, 2020)

tonni v dijo:


> Hola colegas,
> les comento que armare el circuito y tengo los componentes,
> pero tenga la duda con respecto a los capacitores MKT de que material son???,
> debido a que en mi localidad me vendieron unos de papel y nose si estos van a
> ...



Esos capacitores no son de papel, sino de polyester y te servirán sin problema en ese circuito.

Capacitores

Construí el segundo, hará unos 15 años y aún finciona muy bién. Pero es de recordar que es para bobinados grandes o de alta tensión, esos que traen los yugos y FlyBack de los TV y Monitores TRC.
No sirven para los transformadores de fuentes SMPS.


----------



## tonni v (Jun 25, 2020)

Gracias mcrven tu respuesta muy acertada,
lo armare en protobord y luego lo paso a PCB,
subiré fotos.


----------



## lichito (Mar 16, 2021)

Buenas tardes a todos ,quisiera preguntarles algo sobre el ic 4015 y el ic 4017, quisiera construir  un equipo de prueba de flyback y yugos de tv que se llama bob parker ,por aqui consegui el diagrama ,lo suministro un colega de aqui del foro, pero en el diagrama esta el ic4015 y yo tengo por aqui en mis componentes el ic4017, quisiera saber si se puede utilizar  este ic 4017, que saben ustedes al respecto? sera que estos ic son identicos, hacen la misma funcion,que creen ustedes que tienen conocimientoa sobre estos ic? se podria utilizar como reemplazo?Este aparato de prueba esta basado en el ic Lm393 y el ic4015 ,sirve para detecter bobinas de flayback y de yugos en corto o si estan bien, esto con el encendido de unos leds que se encienden de acuerdo como se encuentren las bobinas,si alguien tiene conocimiento al respecto ,por favor se lo agradeceria.


----------



## J2C (Mar 16, 2021)

Lichito pues busca las datasheets del *4015* y el *4017* (haz click) y compraralos a ver si son iguales o distintos.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## moonwalker (Mar 16, 2021)

El método ringing del australiano (si mal no estoy) de Bob Parker. Hacen como unos nueve años que lo construí pero no lo usé mucho. Ya con los años, la experiencia enseña a conocer en un gran porcentaje cuando el flyback es el responsable de alguna falla. Pienso tener el PCB de ese circuito en una caja 🤔 si lo consigo subo una foto. Dios les bendiga.


----------

